# living staute.



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

If the cloth will be immobile, use monster mud. You can find recipes for it just about anywhere on here. if it must flex, I would imagine maybe spray-on truck bed liner would make it rubbery. Hope that helps.


----------



## CuriousDaisy (Aug 26, 2014)

Could you just spray it with gray spray paint and then lightly spray it with white?


----------

